# Tough Mudder! To do it or not?



## gina236

So here's the situation, my husband and I have been planning to do a tough mudder in September. My friend was putting together a team But in April he got in a motorcycle accident and passed away. Now the team he assembled is doing it in memory of him. I really want to do it with everyone but at the same time me and my DH are TTC. I don't know whether we should sign up for it or not. We had pretty much said no we won't but I don't know. I'm so torn. At most I would only be 3 months along (that's if we succeeded this month). I have never done one so I am unsure if it is totally like DO NOT DO if pregnant or just don't do if your like 8 months. 

Has anyone done one? Is there anything that could potentially hurt a baby? I tried contacting tough mudder and asking if I could get my money back if I got pregnant but they never responded. Help!


----------



## Kitteh_Kat

I personally would not do it while pregnant, but there are women that have done it while pregnant. Best to talk to your doctor and see what they say!

I think a lot of those events have a "no refund" policy that you agree to when you sign up to do the event.

It's definitely hard, especially since you don't know if you'll even be pregnant by then! Hope you can make a decision that works :hugs:


----------



## gina236

I signed up for it. So far not pregnant so who knows. I heard you could skip some of the obstacles that could be dangerous to a baby. Couldn't not sign up without knowing if I would get pregnant or not.


----------



## emilytea

Always wanted to do it! Keep chickening out! Good luck!! :)


----------

